# osteotomy tibia with tibial tubercle transfer



## Bentley18 (Jun 5, 2013)

My OS performed 1st an arthroscopic debridement of the patella and patellofemoral joint with a two compartment synovectomy THEN proceeded with an OPEN osteotomy of the tibia with tibial tubercle elevation and transfer.  Patient's diagnosis is osteoarthritis patellofemoral joint.  I know I will use the 27418 for the tibial tubercle transfer.  Any thoughts or suggestions for the arthroscopic part of the surgery??  ?? included with 27418

thanks,
Donna P


----------



## nyyankees (Jun 5, 2013)

pistol2009 said:


> My OS performed 1st an arthroscopic debridement of the patella and patellofemoral joint with a two compartment synovectomy THEN proceeded with an OPEN osteotomy of the tibia with tibial tubercle elevation and transfer.  Patient's diagnosis is osteoarthritis patellofemoral joint.  I know I will use the 27418 for the tibial tubercle transfer.  Any thoughts or suggestions for the arthroscopic part of the surgery??  ?? included with 27418
> 
> thanks,
> Donna P



look at 29876


----------



## Bentley18 (Jun 5, 2013)

thanks for the reply! My understanding is that you cannot bill an arthroscopic procedure converted to an open procedure on the same surgery site ??!!


----------



## nyyankees (Jun 6, 2013)

pistol2009 said:


> thanks for the reply! My understanding is that you cannot bill an arthroscopic procedure converted to an open procedure on the same surgery site ??!!



That's correct but an otseotomy of tibia and synovectomy of knee should be separate. I don't think they bundle but you can double check - do you have CodeX?


----------

